# Draw your Fursona's?



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

While I'm building up a following for my art, I'm looking to draw some of ya'll Fursona's!

I could personally use the practice, and honestly, it'll also help me build my portfolio of work! ^_^

Lemme know if ya'll are interested. I've got a whole 5 slots open right now - and no worries, this work is free.

But donations are appreciated 






Please <3 Follow me on my social Media <3 Any support is helpful ^_^
*Fur Affinity
Deviant Art
Furry Network
Instagram
Instagram - Human Stuff
CaraKittenArt - Tumblr*​


----------



## Magicka~ (Nov 15, 2022)

https://www.deviantart.com/wizard-emeraldheart/gallery/80736208/sona-references/
		


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

Magicka~ said:


> https://www.deviantart.com/wizard-emeraldheart/gallery/80736208/sona-references/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



HOW CUTE. 10 / 10 will draw :3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

You can try to draw Choco. He's not that hard to draw, and if you want to give him clothes he usually wears a purple shirt with black pants. Shoes? Why would he need those?


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> HOW CUTE. 10 / 10 will draw :3


Done!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> You can try to draw Choco. He's not that hard to draw, and if you want to give him clothes he usually wears a purple shirt with black pants. Shoes? Why would he need those?
> View attachment 139324


Absolutely! It would be my pleasure to draw you Choco! I donno how far down the body I'll go but we'll see ^ _^


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Absolutely! It would be my pleasure to draw you Choco! I donno how far down the body I'll go but we'll see ^ _^


That's fine. Do whatever!


----------



## Antalese (Nov 15, 2022)

Would you like to draw my sona ? https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49692702/


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> That's fine. Do whatever!


Had to fix something, It's ready now!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

Antalese said:


> Would you like to draw my sona ? https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49692702/


Oooooh, that would be a fun challenge! I'll give it a shot :3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Had to fix something, It's ready now!
> View attachment 139331​


Heh. Choco is now made of light chocolate. It strangely fits.


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Heh. Choco is now made of light chocolate. It strangely fits.



Yee! If I use a saturated brown I'll lose shading detail! So I had to make him a little lighter!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 15, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Yee! If I use a saturated brown I'll lose shading detail! So I had to make him a little lighter!


That's alright. It was pretty hard to add shading to him myself. But I'm determined to get it right, at some point.


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 15, 2022)

Antalese said:


> Would you like to draw my sona ? https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49692702/


I'll get yours done tomorrow! It's getting late for me. ^ _^


----------



## Antalese (Nov 15, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> I'll get yours done tomorrow! It's getting late for me. ^ _^


Thats fine.


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 16, 2022)

Antalese said:


> Thats fine.






Finished! I just did a head shot cause holy leaves! I hope you like it~


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 16, 2022)

Hey ya'll! I'm still doing artwork! Gimme stuff to draw!


----------



## Antalese (Nov 16, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> View attachment 139359
> 
> Finished! I just did a head shot cause holy leaves! I hope you like it~


Great  Job. I love it.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

Here's me, ladies and gents.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

NilsTeutschLW97 said:


> Here's me, ladies and gents.
> View attachment 139427


Such a beautiful self portrait!


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Such a beautiful self portrait!


Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Nov 18, 2022)

Could you draw my fursona


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 20, 2022)

FoxytheWolf32 said:


> Could you draw my fursona


It would be my pleasure to draw your Sona!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 20, 2022)

FoxytheWolf32 said:


> Could you draw my fursona





Here you go friend!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm still doing free Sona drawings! Hit me up! Also, follow my tiktok! CaraKittenTiktok

Maybe you'll see your art on my tiktok!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Hmm, well I don't per say have a second sona. And I've already asked once, so I'm not sure if I should ask... I probably shouldn't, but my brain is curious, so I must seek answers


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hmm, well I don't per say have a second sona. And I've already asked once, so I'm not sure if I should ask... I probably shouldn't, but my brain is curious, so I must seek answers


<3 I'll do one freebie per person <3 But I do love Choco <3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> <3 I'll do one freebie per person <3 But I do love Choco <3


I'll wait for another one. I'm broke at the moment, and I would love to pay you for one. But I can't without money, can I?


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I'll wait for another one. I'm broke at the moment, and I would love to pay you for one. But I can't without money, can I?


Mhmm <3 The next one would have to be a commission!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Mhmm <3 The next one would have to be a commission!


Darn! Why must I be jobless and have nobody hiring?! Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## RememberTheBeginning (Nov 21, 2022)

Sure! This is my fursona that I drew.



https://imgur.com/dEXly7E


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 21, 2022)

RememberTheBeginning said:


> Sure! This is my fursona that I drew.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/dEXly7E


Absolutely! I'll get a drawing done at some point today once I'm done with work!


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Nov 21, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> View attachment 139474
> Here you go friend!


Thank you so much, he looks so cute 
UwU


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

RememberTheBeginning said:


> Sure! This is my fursona that I drew.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/dEXly7E


I still plan on drawing your character! Holidays just ate my life a little T wT


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

This still open?


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

RememberTheBeginning said:


> Sure! This is my fursona that I drew.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/dEXly7E







here you are friend!!!!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

redhusky said:


> This still open?


Yeah! This is still open


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 3, 2022)

A Kodiak Bear, Small Beard, Dark Brown, Eleven Feet Tall, Heavily Built but not ripped nor fat. As a free piece all other decision are at the artists discretion, artists keeps all the rights to it, I get license to use it on Furaffinity and Forums.

Feel free to decline, but I'm always gonna put my name in for offered art.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

I like your style, i followed you on FA


----------



## Inferndragon (Dec 3, 2022)

Might as well join in :3


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

If you have space I'll join in, if not no big deal , a couple people recently did mine


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 3, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> If you have space I'll join in, if not no big deal , a couple people recently did mine


What a butt!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 3, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> What a butt!


Look at what I have. Envy silently, bear. Not every animal has such a beautiful and graceful booty.


----------



## jxne (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi here's the gallery of my character if you end up looking to draw more stuff: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/lambey/


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> A Kodiak Bear, Small Beard, Dark Brown, Eleven Feet Tall, Heavily Built but not ripped nor fat. As a free piece all other decision are at the artists discretion, artists keeps all the rights to it, I get license to use it on Furaffinity and Forums.
> 
> Feel free to decline, but I'm always gonna put my name in for offered art.


I need a reference image of your fursona <3 Working off just discriptions is hard T .T


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I like your style, i followed you on FA


Thank you so much for the follow!!! <3


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Might as well join in :3


Ooooh! Yes! I'll do yours next!!! I've not had the oppertunity to do a dragon!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> What a butt!


I have space, it just might take me a day or two to get to it!  

Cause, well, list now T wT


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 3, 2022)

jxne said:


> Hi here's the gallery of my character if you end up looking to draw more stuff: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/lambey/


Absolutely! Just gimme a few days, cause there's a list now T .T


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Yeah! This is still open


So generous. T_T








						Red Fur Pattern Reference by redhusky
					

For all the Years I've had Red I've never really drawn him that much. Or at least posted art of him. He's still fun to d ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Red Reference by redhusky
					

I DID IT, I ACTUALLY FINISHED SOMETHING!. . I've been needing an updated reference for Red for quite some time now, I just never go ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 3, 2022)

Is this still open?


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 5, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Might as well join in :3


Got the linework done this morning - I just need to color now
Er. Coloring is done becuase I forgot to send this, LOL


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 5, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> If you have space I'll join in, if not no big deal , a couple people recently did mine


Okay! Starting yours now!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 5, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Okay! Starting yours now!


Thank you


----------



## Inferndragon (Dec 5, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Got the linework done this morning - I just need to color now
> Er. Coloring is done becuase I forgot to send this, LOL
> 
> View attachment 139831


Tyvm :3


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Tyvm :3


You're totes welcome!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Thank you


OKay! Here you go! Thank you for giving me the oppertunity to learn horse head anatomy. Was a fun adventure!


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

is this still open?


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> is this still open?


It is but I have a little bit of a line <3


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> It is but I have a little bit of a line <3


Well... Im willing to wait... you're art is amazing 








						Esmeray (by Tytysi on FAF) by TrixFox
					

Here's the first art I have of my Gothic German Shepard Esmeray




					www.furaffinity.net
				



could you do her whenever you get a chance?


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> Is this still open?


Yeah! It's still open!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

Current List:
redhusky​jxne​TrixieFox​


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> OKay! Here you go! Thank you for giving me the oppertunity to learn horse head anatomy. Was a fun adventure!View attachment 139891


That's really great thank you


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That's really great thank you


Absolutely! Thank you!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 7, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Yeah! It's still open!


Awesome! Do whatever with my boi! I’d appreciate it very much!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Current List:
> redhusky​jxne​TrixieFox​Sodasats20​


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

Seems like you've been busy @CaraKittenArt , nice!


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 7, 2022)

Enjoying all the final products so far. I'll request softly something here as well. Some art is much appreciated! (I am just starting to pump out art for sona!) Since my refs are not that useful, I'll give full creative liberty, I'll leave it here as an optional request to be picked up, do it at your own leisure! <3


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Seems like you've been busy @CaraKittenArt , nice!


Yeah! I've been pretty busy, and I'm finally picking up some commission work which is awesome!

Honestly I need to get more commission work though. Life punched me in the gut this month. 

So, Christmas is gonna be a little less jolly, lol.


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> Enjoying all the final products so far. I'll request softly something here as well. Some art is much appreciated! (I am just starting to pump out art for sona!) Since my refs are not that useful, I'll give full creative liberty, I'll leave it here as an optional request to be picked up, do it at your own leisure! <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref


Absolutely  I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> Yeah! I've been pretty busy, and I'm finally picking up some commission work which is awesome!
> 
> Honestly I need to get more commission work though. Life punched me in the gut this month.
> 
> So, Christmas is gonna be a little less jolly, lol.


I hope you get enough communications to make Christmas jolly again


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 7, 2022)

Hello! If you want, and run out of other stuff to draw, you can also give Fitz a shot:



>


Info: The smaller colour-blobs are only suggested colours for shading and untested by me, yet, except for the eye-colours.


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

redhusky said:


> So generous. T_T
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I struggled a little with the snoot! but I did my best!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 7, 2022)

redhusky ((Done))​jxne​TrixieFox​@Sodasats20​FitzOblong​


----------



## redhusky (Dec 9, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> View attachment 139896
> 
> I struggled a little with the snoot! but I did my best!


Thank you! It looks wonderful!


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Dec 16, 2022)

It's an old drawing that I just re-touch the coloring, But I like the angle.


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 27, 2022)

Now that the holidays are over, back to drawing!


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 27, 2022)

jxne said:


> Hi here's the gallery of my character if you end up looking to draw more stuff: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/lambey/





sorry this took so long! Had to get through the holidays T .T


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 27, 2022)

redhusky ((Done))​jxne ((Done))​TrixieFox​@Sodasats20​@FitzOblong​


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 27, 2022)

I see things are going well @CaraKittenArt !


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Dec 28, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I see things are going well @CaraKittenArt !


Yeah! Things are going well! thankful the holidays are over tho!


----------



## jxne (Dec 28, 2022)

CaraKittenArt said:


> View attachment 140218
> sorry this took so long! Had to get through the holidays T .T


Thats so cool tysm ^^


----------

